# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] σαλιγκάρια ενυδρείου ramshorn snails blue

## gordon

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος χαρίζονται σαλιγκάρια ενυδρείου ramshorn snails blue!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramshorn_snail

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα. Αν θες πες μας που μένεις για να ξέρουν οι υποψήφιοι την ακριβή τοποθεσία.

----------


## gordon

μενω στα Ιωάννινα αλλα μπορούν να αποσταλούν παντού.

----------


## tuscani7

Ψήνομαι πες μας που μένεις και κάνουν για αφρικάνικες Κιχλιδες

----------

